# Border Collie Dance Competition



## win231 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Aug 6, 2021)

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## feywon (Aug 6, 2021)

Border Collies are a smart and activity (purpose) needing dog.  If you don't have livestock for them to protect this is a good alternative to keep them from getting into mischief due to boredom.


----------

